# Teaching from adults



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you teach adult goats to pack, etc? Or do you have to start them young? I've never had time to train any of mine, and the earliest I'll get home full time will probably be... argh who knows. A year? :| But I'm really interested in teaching Demi how to pack... obviously not while she's pregnant, though.

Does it have to be done regularly? How regularly? Im only home once a week at the moment... Am looking at dog packs/harnesses. She's beeeg though =]

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I taught Ellie to pack at 12 yrs old

Charlie and Chappy are a year and a half and in the process of pack and harness training

With Charlie and Chappy, I manage like one day a month to practice, after an initial training of three days. It really doesnt take much.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am teaching a yearling (milky way) and a 14 wk-old (moonbeam). so far milky way is listening better... though i bought mine yesterday and havent had the bonding one would have if you bottle fed or raised one born at your farm. 
good luck!


----------

